# DJ Derek is missing



## JTG (Jul 24, 2015)

His family are very worried - not been seen for three weeks

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Missin...weeks-family/story-27476803-detail/story.html


----------



## Libertad (Jul 24, 2015)

Come home Derek, follow that bass sound.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh no? Really? 

Well, I'll keep an eye out for him while i'm still in Devon but lets hope he's found fit and well soon in his hometown and preferably be there when I move back bless him.


----------



## Geri (Jul 24, 2015)

Have they rang round all the Wetherspoons in the area?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh shit, that's not good :-(  Hope he turns up soon.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

Shit. I hope he's OK. The bloke is a legend.


----------



## Supine (Jul 24, 2015)

Hope he is OK. 

He has touched many people with his career. A true British legend.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm wondering if this should go in the general forum? He did travel alot and is quite well known outside Bristol.
http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...tains-oldest-dj-goes-missing?CMP=share_btn_fb


----------



## big eejit (Jul 24, 2015)

Does sound very worrying. I used to see him around quite a lot. 

I walked into Brewer's Droop earlier today and the owner, Mike, was serving. He looks a bit like DJ Derek at a glance and I thought 'So this is where you've been hiding!'


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 24, 2015)

Hope hes ok...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Shit. I hope he's OK. The bloke is a legend.




This ... hope he shows up in good health soon.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2015)

http://m.bristolpost.co.uk/Family-m...olice-reveal/story-27499874-detail/story.html

Not good


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 28, 2015)

Crap. That's really not good. What a horrible, shitty thing for his family to have to go through.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> http://m.bristolpost.co.uk/Family-m...olice-reveal/story-27499874-detail/story.html
> 
> Not good



no it doesn't look good at all


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## colacubes (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## JTG (Jul 29, 2015)

Really upsetting stuff. Derek is loved in Bristol


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 29, 2015)

what I don't get is..if he collapsed somewhere as a result of his head pain say...why hasnt'/didn't anybody find him?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Geri (Jul 29, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> what I don't get is..if he collapsed somewhere as a result of his head pain say...why hasnt'/didn't anybody find him?


 
Maybe he fell in the docks. It's the only thing I can think of. The manager of the Commercial Rooms did that a few years ago.


----------



## xenon (Jul 29, 2015)

Geri said:


> Maybe he fell in the docks. It's the only thing I can think of. The manager of the Commercial Rooms did that a few years ago.


Possible. Vut have been pretty busy around the docs though this time of year on a Friday. Not  sure he have gone near the docs if he went straight back from corn Street to Saint Pauls.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Geri (Jul 29, 2015)

xenon said:


> Possible. Vut have been pretty busy around the docs though this time of year on a Friday. Not  sure he have gone near the docs if he went straight back from corn Street to Saint Pauls.


 
He might have gone down there to get some fresh air, if his head was hurting. I agree though it would have been very busy and it seems strange that if he did fall in, nobody would have noticed.

When it happened to the manager of the Commercial Rooms it was after he finished, so would have been a lot later.


----------



## pesh (Jul 29, 2015)

a mate of mine has a theory that he's just nipped off to JA to pick up some new tuna. thats the theory i'm sticking with.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-33715746
Latest news..
CCTV footage showed DJ Derek heading towards The Bristol Royal Infirmary.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2015)

How many places are there to disappear by accident around there? Or between  lewins mead and there? I can't think of any really. And i can't see him scaling one of the construction sites fences.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> How many places are there to disappear by accident around there? Or between  lewins mead and there? I can't think of any really. And i can't see him scaling one of the construction sites fences.


 
Exactly!


----------



## JTG (Aug 2, 2015)

It's really all quite odd. Practically impossible for him to go unnoticed this long if he's been out and about, he's very well known locally.


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, according to an article in the Independent, the police think he got on his bus and got off at Sussex Place. Then instead of turning into his road, Albert Place, he headed off "towards the BRI". Now, Albert Place is nowhere near the BRI so why do they think he was heading there? Presumably just supposition because of his headache. So he was last seen nearish to his house, either heading along City Road or Ashley Road.


----------



## JTG (Aug 2, 2015)

Geri said:


> Well, according to an article in the Independent, the police think he got on his bus and got off at Sussex Place. Then instead of turning into his road, Albert Place, he headed off "towards the BRI". Now, Albert Place is nowhere near the BRI so why do they think he was heading there? Presumably just supposition because of his headache. So he was last seen nearish to his house, either heading along City Road or Ashley Road.


Eh? So he got a bus from town, past the BRI, got off in St Pauls and then they say he "headed towards the BRI". So back the way he'd just come then. How far do they know he got? If it wasn't very far then all that means is that he was walking into St Pauls. Really odd way to phrase it.


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2015)

It doesn't make sense because on Friday they said CCTV showed him heading towards the BRI, but if you look at the CCTV, it shows him heading down from the Commercial Rooms to the no 5 bus stop. 

Here's the article:

DJ Derek missing: How did the much-loved Bristolian disc jockey disappear without a trace?


----------



## JTG (Aug 2, 2015)

Geri said:


> It doesn't make sense because on Friday they said CCTV showed him heading towards the BRI, but if you look at the CCTV, it shows him heading down from the Commercial Rooms to the no 5 bus stop.
> 
> Here's the article:
> 
> DJ Derek missing: How did the much-loved Bristolian disc jockey disappear without a trace?


Sounds like chinese whispers to me.

That story mentions the junction of Sussex Place and Brook Road - there is no such junction, it's Ashley Road at that point


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2015)

Useless plod.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 22, 2015)

has there been any news?


----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2015)

Last seen in the Criterion. They think he might have caught a bus to Thornbury the following morning.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 24, 2015)

Possible sighting at London Waterloo station this week
Derek Serpell-Morris Resembling Missing Bristol DJ's Family at London Waterloo Station | MissOpen
DJ Derek sighting reported at London's Waterloo station


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2015)

Encouraging news.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 24, 2015)

saw a much clearer version of that pic yesterday and it def aint him.....imo


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 1, 2016)

Just caught the end of this programme about the search for him on Radio 4 today

Jennifer's Search for DJ Derek, The Untold - BBC Radio 4


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 1, 2016)

Poor Derek. I hope he's found soon.


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Poor Derek. I hope he's found soon.


This, I find this case so sad


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2016)

chainsawjob said:


> Just caught the end of this programme about the search for him on Radio 4 today
> 
> Jennifer's Search for DJ Derek, The Untold - BBC Radio 4



I listened to all of that when it was on, Jennifer has been in the local media loads. 

I really thought that the guy in Waterloo was him, the picture was uncanny ... but apparently not. 

I remember seeing him at ?Endorset when he kept trying to turn up the volume and kept getting told off


----------



## Libertad (Feb 6, 2016)

chainsawjob said:


> Just caught the end of this programme about the search for him on Radio 4 today
> 
> Jennifer's Search for DJ Derek, The Untold - BBC Radio 4



That was bleak.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2016)

Speculation starts - right area...


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2016)

Western daily press say police have confirmed - seems bit quick.


----------



## Geri (Mar 11, 2016)

BBC have confirmed it as well.


----------



## xenon (Mar 11, 2016)

Just saw that on Facebook. Grim.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 11, 2016)

so sad, a bit of me hoped he was just in a Wetherspoons up Norf


----------



## pesh (Mar 11, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Libertad (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh shit.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## JimW (Mar 11, 2016)

Lunchtime news says it's objects found with the body suggest it's him


----------



## ringo (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks likely, what a shame. I'm glad his family will get closure though, it's been awful for them. He'll get the send off he rightly deserves now.


----------



## ringo (Mar 11, 2016)

Cheers Derek, thanks for the tunes and the laughs x


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes cheers derek, thanks for all those nights in the plough  - fuck me - starting near 30 year ago now.  He would only have been a young man then.


----------



## xenon (Mar 11, 2016)

Seemed a bit soon to confirm it's him but on balance then.


Heard him a lot when I first came to Bristol and used to go to the Star and Garter. 

A good night when I wandered down my local as was, in Bedminster, on my own a few years ago. Couldn't understand why it was unusually busy til someone pointed out DJ Derek was playing that night...

RIP Derek.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 11, 2016)

RIP 

This always reminds me of nights down the Star and Garter, before Derek got 'famous'


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 11, 2016)

Crap news. RIP


----------



## Idaho (Mar 11, 2016)

Sad news


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 12, 2016)

Sad news indeed... I too was wondering where I heard him play first, think it was at the Star and Garter about 20 years ago.


----------



## bimble (Mar 12, 2016)

lovely little interview here (starts talking at about 2 mins 30).


----------



## Geri (Mar 12, 2016)

Obituary


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 12, 2016)

I knew very little of him, but am very sad at this news.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 12, 2016)

Dying on your own in a wood by a shopping mall is a crap way to go for anyone, added to which he was a very interesting person. 

I see the Farm at St Werbs is doing a tribute night I can't go to.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 13, 2016)

Those YouTube links are fascinating, and what a great obituary that is.

Really sad loss, it was clear before this latest news that he wasn't going to be found alive, but what a terrible shame.

Only ever went to two** DJ Derek gigs, but what fabulous tunes he selected.

**Actually three, but that's of precisely zero importance now 

(Great tunes he picked though, each time)


----------



## pesh (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Apr 14, 2016)

Wetherspoons will be selling this from the 22nd April


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2016)

Are they going to donate the profits to somewhere or are they just cashing in?


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 14, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Dying on your own in a wood by a shopping mall is a crap way to go for anyone, added to which he was a very interesting person.


Think of it as like an old cat that goes out into the woods to die, natural instinct, still sad though. I'll always remember the good times I had with Derek spinning the tunes. R.I.P.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 14, 2016)

Have a pint of DJ Derek - Wetherspoons to name ale after legendary Bristol musician


----------



## wiskey (Apr 14, 2016)

I saw a passing mention of a memorial event... Does anyone know more?

Eta: scratch that, I've just read the above article and I think it was the open funeral on 22nd I was thinking of


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 19, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Have a pint of DJ Derek - Wetherspoons to name ale after legendary Bristol musician


 
A nice tribute to name an ale after him 
I'm just a bit puzzled about the quote that 'DJ Derek loved playing in Wetherspoons...' as I thought their policy was no music


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> A nice tribute to name an ale after him
> I'm just a bit puzzled about the quote that 'DJ Derek loved playing in Wetherspoons...' as I thought their policy was no music


it was until it wasn't profitable


----------



## keybored (Apr 20, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> I'm just a bit puzzled about the quote that 'DJ Derek loved playing in Wetherspoons...' as I thought their policy was no music



It's The Bristol Post, they dream half of it up.


----------



## ringo (Apr 22, 2016)

First pic from Derek's funeral via Count Skylarkin


----------



## ringo (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## bimble (Apr 22, 2016)

are people dancing in the church?


----------



## ringo (Apr 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> are people dancing in the church?



I don't know, I hope so, pics came from Skylarkin's FB page.


----------



## bimble (Apr 22, 2016)

bbc has this picture of floral turntables in hearse.


----------



## pesh (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 18, 2019)

How DJ Derek can be heard again at the Star and Garter











DJ Derek's record collection, together with him introducing them, has been turned into a jukebox at the Star and Garter pub in Montpelier by Count Skylarkin and landlord Malcolm Haynes


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 21, 2020)

Derek's island disks, a nice mix of sounds from his collection:


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 28, 2020)

Dismay as DJ Derek tribute mural painted over
					

The memorial wall was unveiled in 2017




					www.bristol247.com


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Dismay as DJ Derek tribute mural painted over
> 
> 
> The memorial wall was unveiled in 2017
> ...


But: 


> Despite not being able to speak to the current owners of the wall, Bristol24/7 understands that the wall needed to be repaired and a new piece could soon be commissioned.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 28, 2020)

I have an acquaintance that lives a few doors up from no 1. 

I wonder if the people at no 1 are new to Bristol?
I hope a new and better mural of Derek gets commissioned. Bristol City Council,  or even better- the Merchant Venturers ought to pay for it.

Derek was a legend, a lovely guy and provided imo an important service.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I have an acquaintance that lives a few doors up from no 1.
> 
> I wonder if the people at no 1 are new to Bristol?
> I hope a new and better mural of Derek gets commissioned. Bristol City Council,  or even better- the Merchant Venturers ought to pay for it.
> ...


Big one over by tesco now. I expect you've seen it already. I like it, like that they didn't make him look like a comic book thing.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 9, 2021)

butchersapron said:


> Big one over by tesco now. I expect you've seen it already. I like it, like that they didn't make him look like a comic book thing.


Oh no I haven't seen it...been out of town for a few months...but back now. Will take a gander!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm currently at a tribute to DJ Derek....it was supposed to be in December when he would have turned 80.
Don Letts will be DJ ING in a bit.
It's at the Full moon and Attic bar if anyone in Bristol fancies it.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 27, 2022)

kalidarkone do let us know how the tribute went


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 27, 2022)

I had no idea about this event and not been to this venue for about 4 years. It was just extremely fortunate that on my way back from eating out with a work friend, I decided to take her to Stokescroft as she was hoping for some reggae to dance to and was not familiar with this part of Bristol. So it worked out better then we could of ever imagined.

Really good music. DJ's were Queen Bee, Papa Moomin and Don Letts of course.

There was a very definite older turn-out, folk in their 50's 60's and 70's- people who would of known Derek from the Star and Garter back in the day. However we were in the minority and it was mostly 20 something students who didn't have a clue who DJ Derek or Don Letts were.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 27, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I had no idea about this event and not been to this venue for about 4 years. It was just extremely fortunate that on my way back from eating out with a work friend, I decided to take her to Stokescroft as she was hoping for some reggae to dance to and was not familiar with this part of Bristol. So it worked out better then we could of ever imagined.
> 
> Really good music. DJ's were Queen Bee, Papa Moomin and Don Letts of course.
> 
> There was a very definite der turn-out, folk in their 50's 60's and 70's- people who would of known Derek from the Star and Garter back in the day. However we were in the minority and it was mostly 20 something students who didn't have a clue who DJ Derek or Don Letts were.


That sounds excellent, your friend must have been well impressed. Hope you had a wonderful evening

I can't count the times I was at some place when DJ Derek played, I guess we all took it for granted that he'd turn up forever, with his fine record collection and inimitable style


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 27, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Derek's island disks, a nice mix of sounds from his collection:



A bit late, I know, but I really enjoyed that


----------

